# Martial Arts in the News.



## arnisador

Shaolin monks in touring kung fu show:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/2/014348-1922-065.html

More on Shaolin kung fu:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/2499857.stm

World karate title beckons:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/2253343.stm

Ju-jutsu (incidental to story):
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/2600303.stm

Madagascan kung fu:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/1948288.stm

Judo Controversy in Ireland:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/northern_ireland/2510593.stm

Ninja War Cry in British Soccer:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/front_page/2021347.stm

Martial Artist Becomes Stuntman:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/2204023.stm


----------



## arnisador

Self defense instructor charged with rape:
http://www.expressandstar.com/artman/publish/article_26533.shtml

A 71 year old TKD black belt (who started ta 60):
http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/d...layContent&sourceNode=65583&contentPK=4539248

Capoeira:
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=F1071FFE395F0C7B8CDDAB0994DA404482


----------



## arnisador

Martial arts news site:
http://www.martialartsnews.co.uk/

Troops trained to use "judo holds" on POWs:
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/international/AP-War-POWs.html

Breaking record:
http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/d...layContent&sourceNode=65582&contentPK=3225438
http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/d...layContent&sourceNode=65582&contentPK=3251039


----------



## arnisador

Martial arts news site:
http://p.moreover.com/cgi-local/page?query="karate"

Insert what you like in place of karate, e.g. _martial+arts_ for stories involving "martial arts".


----------



## Elfan

You can also try the new Google news search:

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&q="martial+arts"&btnG=Search+News


----------



## arnisador

Polic competition:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/5/054535-9985-016.html

Steven Seagal, Vladimir Putin, and Judo:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/8/054450-2538-010.html

Aiki-Jutsu:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/1/055001-5811-128.html

Female wrestler and judoka:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/3/052033-5053-036.html

BJJ:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/6/056748-5316-014.html

Ninja cop and Mike Tyson:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/0/058375-7050-014.html

Practicing the martial arts can be a worrisome sign:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/2/056404-9982-010.html


----------



## arnisador

Student killed leaving Jiu-Jitsu class:
http://www.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,4057,6801966%5E1702,00.html

Bruce Lee Remembrance:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030719/ap_en_ot/film_bruce_lee_4
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/07/18/entertainment/main564038.shtml
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/3081361.stm

Karate student refused bail:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030716/ap_on_re_ca/canadian_briefs_2

Honours for Nathalie Leroy, France's world champion karate expert:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/20030714/en_afp/france_july14_legion_030714152650

Child abuse involving karate blows:
http://www.fresnobee.com/local/story/7175195p-8104372c.html

Pro wrestler Rikidozan:
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/feat/archives/2003/07/21/2003060358

David Lee Roth and Nike Kung Fu:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/06/PK241660.DTL

Security by black belt priests:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/3037890.stm

Karate weapon used:
http://www.hernandotoday.com/news/MGARJBIFGID.html

IKKA annoucnement on businesswire.com:
http://www.businesswire.com/cgi-bin...y=/google&header_file=header.htm&footer_file=

Japanese Festival:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/2896679.stm

Aikido for litter enforcers:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/2131373.stm


----------



## arnisador

Thai Kickboxing:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2002/09/16/travel1149EDT0764.DTL

Muay Thai Kickboxer shot:
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2003/08/02/MN283785.DTL

UFC near S.F.:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2002/08/16/WB70050.DTL


----------



## arnisador

Olympic Judo team coach:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/04/PN95255.DTL

Cung Le (san shou fighter):
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/04/20/PN154074.DTL

Eskrima:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/04/06/PN180527.DTL

Self-defense for women:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2001/05/13/LV158871.DTL

Muay Thai:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2000/07/22/MN1268.DTL

Kung Fu students in film:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/04/WB262046.DTL

Follow-up on kickboxer Alex Gong's death:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/gate/archive/2003/08/02/shooting802.DTL

Turkish wrestling:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/10/SP265658.DTL


----------



## arnisador

Man credits Kung Fu training in surving fall:
http://www.nytimes.com/2003/08/14/nyregion/14TRAC.html

Bruce Lee exhibit:
http://query.nytimes.com/search/article-page.html?res=9504E3DA153CF933A15754C0A9659C8B63

More on Alex Gong:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2003/08/05/MN295168.DTL

Indianapolis Kickboxing studio:
http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/2/061852-3172-128.html

PanAm Games (see also results at www.usoc.com):
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A47022-2003Aug11.html

Olympic drug testing targets judoka:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A44080-2003Aug11.html

Shaolin shoes:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A60787-2003Aug14.html

Jackie Chan story:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A17068-2003Aug3.html

Byong Yu story:
http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-bound11aug11,1,6869852.story


----------



## arnisador

Woman Defends Herself Against Rapist:
http://abcnews.go.com/sections/GMA/GoodMorningAmerica/GMA020819Self_defense_woman.html

Martial Arts for Women in Afghanistan and Baghdad:
http://www.msnbc.com/news/969919.asp?0cl=cR
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030919/ap_on_re_mi_ea/iraq_bright_spot_4

Aum Cult Karateka:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...wl_asia_afp/japan_sect_court_aum_030918051759

Female Dentist Subdues Thief:
http://www.manilatimes.net/national/2003/sept/24/metro/20030924met12.html

Dr. Henry Lee:
http://www.charlotte.com/mld/observer/news/local/6781991.htm

Bodyguard Allegedly Uses Karate Chop:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/3197137.stm

"I Love Kung Fu" TV Programme:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/ilove/kungfu/

David Lee Roth Martial Arts Injury:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2003/09/23/entertainment1636EDT0699.DTL

Judoka Working for USOC:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2003/09/21/sports2242EDT0654.DTL


----------



## Ceicei

Some of those links don't work.

Have you considered cutting/pasting articles along with proper citation to keep as part of your archives?

It would be too bad to lose the article once the link no longer works.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador

All the links in the post I just made work (though you may have to register for some). Old links may be dead. Copying the whole article would be a copyright violation!


----------



## Ceicei

Not when you have proper citation and use for personal means (ie. To put in a reaearch paper or thesis).  Printing off the article, xeroxing on a copy machine, and/or saving to keep in a file is not a violation any more than it is with a book to keep in a bookcase.  However, to disseminate for commercial purposes, to set up on a website without prior author or company approval, or to claim without proper citation is an infringement of copyright laws.

What I was suggesting is to have the articles put in archives (ie. A personal file) so if someone said, hey, do you remember this or that, then you could email with proper citations what the article said (sort of like how the public library keeps information on microfische, old magazines, and web archivals).

At the bare minimum, if you don't want to keep the whole articles, then keep just a brief summary, which reference and citations to identify it, then the person inquiring or doing research could have enough information to look deeper elsewhere to find the original articles.  That last suggestion may ease your worry regarding copyright problems.
- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador

Search here for lots of Kung Fu/WuShu/Tai Chi news from China:
http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/


----------



## arnisador

Sumo in Houston:
http://www.statesman.com/life/conte...h5GPUicgyHnHB2EGNHtLae27OvIfeCl1tBRxZizVA61ZA!146917677?urac=n&urvf=10649831718100.2029775891398582

Karate Instructor, Possible Abuser, Shot:
http://www.statesman.com/metrostate...s/today/metro_state_f357831063e531d600c5.html

Karate not OK After Hip or Knee Replacement Surgery;
http://www.statesman.com/health/content/shared-auto/healthnews/exer/506919.html

Marc Olden, Crime Writer and Martial Artist, is Dead:
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9B06E4DA173DF937A1575AC0A9659C8B63

Martial Arts Marriage:
http://www.nytimes.com/2003/09/28/fashion/weddings/28VOWS.html

Capoeira as Part of Gymnastics for Kids:
http://www.latimes.com/features/health/la-he-bodywork29sep29,1,6757332.story


----------



## arnisador

Martial arts expert kills two raiders:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/italy/story/0,12576,1061765,00.html

Railway Violence in Japan with Karate Kicks:
http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/karate-0-7.html

Teacher torments kids with karate, judo techniques:
http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/karate-0-3.html

Boxing and Karate Champs At Odds:
http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/karate-0-4.html

Karate-club students brutally beat cheeky subordinate:
http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/karate-0-6.html

Judo Champion Foils Robbery Attempt:
http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/judo-0-7.html

Judo Black Belt Arrests Flasher:
http://www12.mainichi.co.jp/news/mdn/search-news/888566/judo-0-14.html

Many of these links seem to have timed out--I found them by searching on Judo or Karate at http://japan.mainichi.com.


----------



## arnisador

Try search at http://www.japantimes.co.jp/ for more martial arts stories, e.g.:

Off-the-wall fiction feeds weird ideas about Japan
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/getarticle.pl5?fl20030513zg.htm

'Sappu' phenomenon captures imagination of Japanese public (Bob Sapp)
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/getarticle.pl5?sp20021231a1.htm

Life lessons learned in a township dojo
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/getarticle.pl5?ek20020920eb.htm

Chanbara
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/getarticle.pl5?fl20011021a3.htm


----------



## arnisador

Tamil terrorist gets 6th degree black belt:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/cms.dll/html/uncomp/articleshow?msid=279804

Police in India study Wing Chun:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/cms.dll/articleshow?msid=268946

Ninjutsu in India (Tokagure-ryu):
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/cms.dll/articleshow?msid=213301621

Women's Self-Defense in India:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/cms.dll/articleshow?msid=194398


----------



## arnisador

Martial arts news, with an emphasis on KMA:
http://www.mooto.com/eng/webzine/index.asp

Former karate champion Steve Kelly in business:
http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/business/general/stories/Detail_LinkStory=75079.html

English Judo successes:
http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/m2002/stories/Detail_LinkStory=15403.html

Laid off engineer becomes martial arts instructor:
http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/business/general/stories/Detail_LinkStory=66213.html

Martial arts art exhibit:
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F07E7DA143AF93BA15752C1A9659C8B63

Karate champion started due to bullying:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/3277453.stm

Karate for Christ:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/news/local/states/ohio/counties/summit_county/7428875.htm


----------



## arnisador

Martial Arts Enthusiast, Dressed as Ninja, Murders Man:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/3301687.stm

Ninja Rebels in the Congo:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/2749825.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/2217138.stm

And in Indonesia (from 1998):
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/201484.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/200660.stm

Self-Defense for Church Staff:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/3261259.stm

Woman Warrior Weekends:
http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-tr-spano4may04,1,995624.story


----------



## arnisador

Parade Magazine has a story today by Arthur Rosenfeld on martial arts and fitness, focusing on Tai Chi. The web links for it are here (I can't find the story itself online):
http://www.parade.com/weblinks/index.html#top

 For a workout and self-defense for the young, he recommends: "American kenpo, Japanese karate, Thai kickboxing, Brazilian capoeria or Chinese kung fu." For those older, aikido or tai chi.


----------



## arnisador

Hawaii martial arts news site:
http://www.onzuka.com/news.html


----------



## arnisador

Sad news:
*Boy found dead with nunchuk around neck*
http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/1115child-nunchuks15-ON.html

Karate team in the Philippines:
http://www.thejakartapost.com/detailnational.asp?fileid=20051127.K02&irec=3

Malysia vs. Vietnam in Karate:
http://thestar.com.my/sports/story.asp?file=/2005/11/27/sports/12707673&sec=sports

Saudi Arabian Judo results:
http://www.arabnews.com/?page=8&section=0&article=73774&d=26&m=11&y=2005

Judo twins, 9 years old:
http://www.leavenworthtimes.com/articles/2005/11/22/sports/sports2.txt


----------



## arnisador

Olympic TKD in Iraq:
http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2005-12-29-iraq-school_x.htm

Childbirth tougher than judo, says Japanese champion :
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060105/od_afp/judojpntani_060105110351

Olympic judo champion Tadahiro Nomura:
http://asia.news.yahoo.com/060110/kyodo/d8f1rvl81.html

Tai Chi for seniors:
http://www.news-press.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060107/NEWS0101/601070419/1002/NEWS01

Jujutsu on the Isle of Man:
http://www.iomonline.co.im/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=870&ArticleID=1303017

Doce Pares election:
http://www.sunstar.com.ph/static/ceb/2005/12/29/sports/doce.pares.to.hold.election.tomorrow.html

Arnis in NJ:
http://www.filipinoexpress.com/19/51_eweek.html

Hapkido and TKD stories:
http://www.redorbit.com/news/health/336257/martial_arts_can_add_kick_to_your_workout/index.html?source=r_health


----------



## Karate_Warrior

arnisador said:
			
		

> Woman Defends Herself Against Rapist:
> http://abcnews.go.com/sections/GMA/GoodMorningAmerica/GMA020819Self_defense_woman.html
> 
> Martial Arts for Women in Afghanistan and Baghdad:
> http://www.msnbc.com/news/969919.asp?0cl=cR
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030919/ap_on_re_mi_ea/iraq_bright_spot_4
> 
> Aum Cult Karateka:
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...wl_asia_afp/japan_sect_court_aum_030918051759
> 
> Female Dentist Subdues Thief:
> http://www.manilatimes.net/national/2003/sept/24/metro/
> 20030924met12.html
> 
> Dr. Henry Lee:
> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/observer/news/local/6781991.htm
> 
> Bodyguard Allegedly Uses Karate Chop:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/3197137.stm
> 
> "I Love Kung Fu" TV Programme:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/ilove/kungfu/
> 
> David Lee Roth Martial Arts Injury:
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2003/09/23/entertainment1636EDT0699.DTL
> 
> Judoka Working for USOC:
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/news/archive/2003/09/21/sports2242EDT0654.DTL




Nice work arnisador


----------

